# DVD-Burner,  DMA and other problems [solved?]

## theiq

Dear gentoo community,

i have some trouble with my dvd-burner. I searched a lot in this forum and also in www, but no solution. That's why i am going to ask you.

What works:

dvd-playing

Burning DVD's/CD's with k3b(dma turned off)

What doesn't work:

DMA at all, after boot dma is turned on

Nonetheless when i start k3b i get messages like:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdg: DMA timeout retry
> 
> hdg: timeout waiting for DMA
> ...

 

Sometimes i get errors(for example when playing normal audio cd):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdg: set_multmode: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hdg: set_multmode: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
> ...

 

And i get errors without doing anything:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdg: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.
> 
> 

 

What i have done

I checked my hardware, that means jumpers, ide cable, "ide-port".

What's the hardware i am talking about:

DVD-Burner: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12N

lspci(multimedia,usb,ethernet removed):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 81)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 81)
> ...

 

The following outputs are optimized, that means no sound and standard devices.

ls /dev/dv* :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/dvd1  /dev/dvdrw1
> 
> 

 

ls /dev/s*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sda       sdb1      sdb3      sdc       sg0       sg2
> 
> sdb       sdb2      sdb4      sdc1      sg1       
> ...

 

I read that there must be a sr0 device,correct? The following parts contain a complet dmesg output and my kernel config.I know it's terribly long, but to solve such a problem it's probably necessary. I hope some one can give me a hint, what i can try to solve my problem. Thanks in advance!

Output(relevant parts) of cdparanoia -Qvs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Checking /dev/sg0 for cdrom...
> 
>         Testing /dev/sg0 for cooked ioctl() interface
> ...

 

Output of cdrecord -scanbus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a30 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2007 Jörg Schilling
> 
> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27
> ...

 

Output of dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 (root@zion) (gcc version 4.2.0 (Gentoo 4.2.0 p1.4)) #5 SMP PREEMPT Wed Aug 1 03:46:20 CEST 2007
> 
> Command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/isw_cjjdegjeid_raa1 dodmraid quiet
> ...

 

Kernel Config(optimized):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> ...

 Last edited by theiq on Fri Aug 03, 2007 12:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

theiq,

A few quesrions, your /dev/dvd1 and /dev/dvdrw1 are symbolic links what do they point to ?

I suspect its /dev/hdg, which is the primary device on the 4th IDE interface.

Your kernel contains both the old PATA driver Iin the IDE branch of the kernel and the experimental lidsata drivers for your HDD chipsets.

Choose only one driver for each chipset. Two drivers loaded at the same time for one piece of hardware usually disappoints, if it works at all.

I understand from your post that you have no SATA drives. Is that correct?

----------

## theiq

NeddySeagoon,

thanks for your reply.

dev/dvd and dev/dvdrw point to /dev/hdg, that's the primary device on the 4th ide interface as you expected.

I have in this computer:

2x sata(sda,sdb) disks with harware raid 

1x sata (sdc) disks

2x ide disks (hda,hdb) 

1x ide dvd-burner(hdg), the source of every problem

You said i have the old ide support, so i turned off "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" I will test my new kernel today and post the results.

----------

## theiq

Sorry, i don't know what i should deactivate.  :Sad: 

I know(now), the dvd-burner is connected to the "Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE 8211F Single Channel UDMA 133 (rev 11)"

That's why i tried to disable under "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support"/"Generic PCI Busmaster DMA Support" the entry "IT821X". The result: the computer hangs while detecting the device. Was this the old implementation you are speeking of?

Afterwards i tried to deactivate the "new" pata support for that chip under "Serial ATA and Para..." that means the entry "IT8211/2 Pata Support". The result: everything as usual, cdrom yes, dma no.

So what should i do? Thank you NeddySeagoon for helping me through this.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

theiq,

I've had a quick glance through the kernel source code. The header in the file ./linux/drivers/ide/pci/it821x.c (the old IDE IT821x driver) states 

```
...  ATAPI DMA is not currently supported. ...  

*      -       Move to libata once it grows up
```

So thats not going to work

and its libata derivitive at ./drivers/ata/pata_it821x.c says exactly the same thing.

In other words, DMA is not supported on that chipset.

----------

## theiq

Thank you NeddySeagoon, it's always difficult to solve an unsolvable problem.

As you mentioned in one of your replies, there are new and old drivers for the controller. So i disabled the old "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" completly. I read a lot about the migration to pata drivers, so i am thinking, it 's possible to use only the new one.

PATA works perfectly for my ide drives(they use a intel controller).  The problem is of course the ITE Controller. The boot process stops, when the kernel detects the dvd drive.  I tried to compile the ite pata driver as module, when loading this module, computer hangs. No messages, nothing.

What can cause such a behavior?

Edit:

In this moment i am burning a dvd with my dma using dvd-burner. The problem is not solved, nevertheless i found a way to get rid of the symptoms.

I tested the ITE controller with a hard disk instead of a dvd burner. It worked. So i tried to connect the burner with the intel based controller and it also worked for me with dma. That's why i shifted the harddisk and the optical drive. Now everything works fine with the new libata drivers. The old ide stuff is deactivated.

Result: DMA works with ITE 8211F, but only for harddisks. Btw. dma seemed to be broken till kernel 2.6.22.

Again thanks, NeddySeagoon you are doing a great job here.  :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

theiq,

Good move - I should have pointed out that

```
ATAPI DMA is not currently supported
```

means AT Attachment Packet Interface.

Which is waht is need by CD and DVD drives but not hard drives.

----------

